# Yogurt, does it help ears?



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

If so, how much daily?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does it help the ears do what?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I've seen people say it helps ears stand up when they're young


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Does it help the ears do what?


Stand.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thewretched said:


> I've seen people say it helps ears stand up when they're young
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Get some neck or knuckle bones for him to chew on. How old is he?


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

My pup is 14 weeks ears still not up. I give yogurt and chew toys as well as deer antlers. My vet said non flavored gelatin as well. As for yogurt I give him 2 tsp a day.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Get some neck or knuckle bones for him to chew on. How old is he?


10 weeks, just wanting to be doing everything right for her, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

My5dogs said:


> My pup is 14 weeks ears still not up. I give yogurt and chew toys as well as deer antlers. My vet said non flavored gelatin as well. As for yogurt I give him 2 tsp a day.


How much gelatin do you give?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

My vet thank god I'm changing does not remember telling me gelatin lol. I will have to call my new vet. But I know they told me with my Dane as a puppy to use gelatin.


----------



## jrikmd (Nov 4, 2013)

My pup is 15 weeks old, her ears have been up for the last 5-6 weeks but all of a sudden yesterday one was floppy. This morning when we got up, both ears are floppy. Is this normal? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Just in case you hear this theory, *don’t do it:*
Since calcium is one of the building blocks of cartilage growth, some say, it stands to reason that supplementing will solve all the problems. It sounds like a good theory, *but it's not.* Most over-the-counter calcium supplements are NOT absorbed by the body and are a waste of money and time. With calcium that IS absorbed, too much is given. _*Calcium will settle in joints, when there is too much in the body, setting your pup up for bone spurs, arthritis and other problems when they are older. *_

*To add dry, unflavored Knox Gelatin powder, give 2 Tablespoons per feeding, just sprinkled over the top of the pups' food. You may want to moisten kibble so that it sticks.

* Offer good raw bones for chewing (as Jax08 suggested). Large Knuckle bones or shank bones from the butcher are great! The pup will ingest some natural calcium from the bone, and the chewing action will exercise the muscles at the base of the ears. There are over 150 muscles in the jaw that help strengthen the ears with all the tugging & chewing. Give for short periods of time at first so that they won't get diarrhea. 

*Give raw chicken necks without the skin.
*Dog Crates: If your dog's ears are being forced down because the crate is to small… get a larger crate or get him out of the crate (allow him to be loose / free) as the crate is causing his ears to not stand.
*Pinch the base of the ears together GENTLY and massage the base of the ears without bending the upper ear. 
*Ear Exerciser: Whistle, make an odd sound or call the dogs name many times per day which will cause him to “perk” up his ears and use the muscles!


Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thewretched said:


> 10 weeks, just wanting to be doing everything right for her,
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Chew bones. Nothing fancy. She's just a baby. Please do not supplement with added calcium! You'll mess up her bone growth!

Seger's ears didn't go up and stay up until last week at 14 weeks. They flipped up and down from 8 weeks until then.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Just in case you hear this theory, *don’t do it:*
> Since calcium is one of the building blocks of cartilage growth, some say, it stands to reason that supplementing will solve all the problems. It sounds like a good theory, *but it's not.* Most over-the-counter calcium supplements are NOT absorbed by the body and are a waste of money and time. With calcium that IS absorbed, too much is given. _*Calcium will settle in joints, when there is too much in the body, setting your pup up for bone spurs, arthritis and other problems when they are older. *_
> 
> *To add dry, unflavored Knox Gelatin powder, give 2 Tablespoons per feeding, just sprinkled over the top of the pups' food. You may want to moisten kibble so that it sticks.
> ...


What does the gelatin actually do? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

NOTE: *the 2 Tablespoons per feeding was meant for 2 feedings daily.* Some pups are on a 3 or 4 times per day feeding schedule so do not exceed 3 to 4 Tablespoons per day. Do this for 2 to 3 weeks, then re-evaluate.

_Gelatin_ *is protein* obtained by boiling skin, tendons, ligaments, and/or bones with water (turns into collagen providing strength and elasticity). It is usually obtained from cows or pigs. Yummmmm!!!! How about some Jello right now? LOL:laugh:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It also contains calcium and phosphorus. So is it wise to add it? I've never been able to ascertain the content but I did not feed it to my CRF dog because of that.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Give Vitamin C........... You can actually give four or five times the amount suggested without risk of overdose because the puppy will pee it out of the system.
Vitamin C helps the collegan strengthen in the ears. I always gave Vitamin C to every puppy I have had, doesn't hurt the hips either. Doberman and Great Dane breeders swear by Vitamin C for ears.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

wyominggrandma said:


> Give Vitamin C........... You can actually give four or five times the amount suggested without risk of overdose because the puppy will pee it out of the system.
> Vitamin C helps the collegan strengthen in the ears. I always gave Vitamin C to every puppy I have had, doesn't hurt the hips either. Doberman and Great Dane breeders swear by Vitamin C for ears.


How do you give it to them, pills?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 500 mg I believe that I used for my Dane. How much for puppy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

jrikmd said:


> My pup is 15 weeks old, her ears have been up for the last 5-6 weeks but all of a sudden yesterday one was floppy. This morning when we got up, both ears are floppy. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


To answer your question, yes it's normal. They'll go up and down till they're finally strong enough to stand on there own.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

you can give at least 1000 mg a day ( some holistic vets and others suggest 2000mg or more especially during teething which in turn affects the ears. If puppy is getting too much vitamin c, it will have diarraha. If that happens, lessen dosage until stools are normal again. Give it in two or three doses during the day if possible. I used chewable , they just eat them up. Or get powder vitamin C


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thewretched said:


> If so, how much daily?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


1 teaspoon in each ear but need to massage thoroughly.


----------



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Wait so you feed them yogurt or put it their ears?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

andyslastbeer said:


> Wait so you feed them yogurt or put it their ears?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Feed it to them. The other was a joke. I hope. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

andyslastbeer said:


> Wait so you feed them yogurt or put it their ears?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm curious too! Wouldn't the sugar in the yogurt encourage yeast growth? (I owned a Basset hound, yeast is a mortal enemy)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

feed organic yogurt.



madis said:


> I'm curious too! Wouldn't the sugar in the yogurt encourage yeast growth? (I owned a Basset hound, yeast is a mortal enemy)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> feed organic yogurt.


Even organic stuff has sugar  now that I know it doesn't go in the ears  lol I'll have to try it out! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

organic yogurt has naturally occurring sugar.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> organic yogurt has naturally occurring sugar.


Yes I understand, sugar is sugar. Natural sugar is always better for the body of course, but it still feeds yeast. Once again it was only because I thought it went in the ears (like a dummy) lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you really want to control the quality of your yogurt, you can make your own. You can also add different strains of active cultures as you go.

I use Alton Brown's method with a heating pad for the heat source.

David Winners


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a pilot light oven. when my GF makes yogurt she
sits the jars in the oven with the door slightly open. the
oven isn't turned on.



David Winners said:


> If you really want to control the quality of your yogurt, you can make your own. You can also add different strains of active cultures as you go.
> 
> I use Alton Brown's method with a heating pad for the heat source.
> 
> David Winners


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i have a pilot light oven. when my GF makes yogurt she
> sits the jars in the oven with the door slightly open. the
> oven isn't turned on.


I used to do this when I had a gas oven. Works great and you can make yogurt very cheaply. 

David Winners


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Packen said:


> 1 teaspoon in each ear but need to massage thoroughly.


STOP! making me laugh! I'm sick and it hurts to cough. :crazy:


----------

